# housing different species of scorpions together



## atiashaun (Mar 2, 2010)

Is it safe to house an emperor scorpion and a redclaw scorpion together?


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 2, 2010)

Never tried it.....But in my opinion NO!!! The Red-Claw are a lot more aggressive than the emperor. But hey don't just take my words for it, maybe someone else here on the board had done it before.


----------



## BeakerTheMighty (Mar 2, 2010)

Just my two cents: even in well designed communal setups keeping only red-claws, sometimes someone gets eaten or killed by a cagemate. This is true with Emperors, though I would say less common. At the same time, frequently when kept properly and provided plenty of food and space both species seem to do fine setup communally with others of the same species. I have seen shipments of emperors come in with one or two red-claws in the mix that are unharmed, so it would seem that those ones did alright together for at least a brief period. If you choose to do it, I would approach it as an experiment and go into it knowing that you might end up with only one very fat scorpion in the cage. However, should you choose to do so, please share your results, data from keepers can be quite valuable to others when planning projects and this would be something very interesting to find out about.


----------



## MiGZ (Mar 2, 2010)

try c.sculps/exili and c.vittatus, many hobbyist claim they can be housed together, but also dont take my word  it is still up to the scorpion if its cage mate looks like a meal or not


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 2, 2010)

BeakerTheMighty said:


> If you choose to do it, I would approach it as an experiment and go into it knowing that you might end up with only one very fat scorpion in the cage..


X2

All scorpions have the ability, if needed or wanted for that matter, to eat one or all of their cage mates.  This genus is no different.  

There's a decent chance this may work.  But it's likely to fail too.   You have to be prepared for that if you do this.


----------



## Michiel (Mar 2, 2010)

Come on! Just do it! How else should you find out??


----------



## Cowin8579 (Mar 2, 2010)

lol.  I have an emperor that cannot co exist with the others.  If I put him in there, he runs around like a nut, and the others get pissed and start tail flicking and squaring up.  That's pretty much how a cavi acts lol.


----------



## snappleWhiteTea (Mar 2, 2010)

you guys don't think people have done this a million times before? people all ready know with some species it is possible, but not a good idea. Its all been done. unless you go more in depth with it the experiment sounds boring to me.


----------



## BeakerTheMighty (Mar 2, 2010)

snappleWhiteTea said:


> you guys don't think people have done this a million times before? people all ready know with some species it is possible, but not a good idea. Its all been done. unless you go more in depth with it the experiment sounds boring to me.


Lol I'm not suggesting that he write a dissertation  on it, I just mean a post of simply "it's worked out for x months" or "they  ate eachother after x period of time". I  personally haven't tried and don't know anyone thats tried  this setup and a few notes on  their reaction might be interesting. I'm not  telling him to do it, just saying if he chooses to, might as well reap  some benefit from it, doesn't exactly take a lot of time or work ;-P


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 2, 2010)

Michiel said:


> Come on! Just do it! How else should you find out??


Haha....Instigating him aren't we?!?!?


----------



## TomM (Mar 2, 2010)

If one is male and the other female, you could end up with hybrids if for any reason they did end up cohabiting.  Wouldn't be good to mix separate species.


----------



## Aztek (Mar 2, 2010)

People have had success and people have had failure.

That's all I can say.


----------



## Vixvy (Mar 2, 2010)

I use to keep HH, Htrill, Opistopthalmus whalbergii in one enclosure they seem to do well I did not see any commotions inside the container.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Mar 2, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> I use to keep HH, Htrill, Opistopthalmus whalbergii in one enclosure they seem to do well I did not see any commotions inside the container.


Interesting.  Is it a "normal" sized container?  Or do you use a Larger container to try and give them more space?

In nature, most scorpion species live in close proximity with other species.  I see P. reddelli and C. vittatus in scrapes under rocks within a foot of each other.  In another location I have gone to, I have seen 5 different species in a square meter.  So I don't think that it's too far of a stretch.


----------



## Vixvy (Mar 3, 2010)

Nomadinexile said:


> Interesting.  Is it a "normal" sized container?  Or do you use a Larger container to try and give them more space.


They are all adults. I use the smallest critter keeper to house them. The reason why I did such thing is I accidentally transferred the HH in that container forgetting that the opis is there then when I checked the container I saw them beside each other.


----------



## SixShot666 (Mar 3, 2010)

Vixvy said:


> They are all adults. I use the smallest critter keeper to house them. The reason why I did such thing is I accidentally transferred the HH in that container forgetting that the opis is there then when I checked the container I saw them beside each other.


Probably because both were well fed.


----------

